# The hell just happened



## O.D.D. (Sep 16, 2021)

How the fuck am I getting email notifications

Why is this account AND my older account still here

What did you fucking do


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 16, 2021)

My guess is restored to a certain degree. 
People have mentioned missing threads. Some of my threads have missing posts.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 16, 2021)

The forum was restored pre August-20th due to someone using an admin account to fuck the site.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe it would help to change your email address? Just using one for trash, you can create one quickly and for free.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 16, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> The forum was restored pre August-20th due to someone using an admin account to fuck the site.






What, AGAIN?


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 16, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> What, AGAIN?


Yep.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 16, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Yep.


Inb4 Yiffyleaks... Which version are we up to now?


----------



## Hir (Sep 17, 2021)

i lost my name change too, hoping the staff get on that soon. i'd like to leave this username behind.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 17, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> i lost my name change too, hoping the staff get on that soon. i'd like to leave this username behind.


There's a name change thingy in the account details although I've never tried it


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> What, AGAIN?


Are you surprised at all? Its weird when something doesnt happen to FA regularly.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 17, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Are you surprised at all? Its weird when something doesnt happen to FA regularly.


The only way I could be surprised by FA at this point would be if it underwent positive changes


----------



## Eremurus (Sep 17, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> How the fuck am I getting email notifications
> 
> Why is this account AND my older account still here
> 
> What did you fucking do



You can never leave, once you are here.


----------



## Hir (Sep 20, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> There's a name change thingy in the account details although I've never tried it


yeah i've requested the name change - been a while now, hoping a mod can get to it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah i've requested the name change - been a while now, hoping a mod can get to it.



Mods shouldn't have to approve it anymore, though there may be a possibility the recent outage might have goofed some things up.
Main site doesn't have name change as of yet.


----------



## Hir (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Mods shouldn't have to approve it anymore, though there may be a possibility the recent outage might have goofed some things up.
> Main site doesn't have name change as of yet.
> 
> View attachment 119531


nope, has to be approved - when you hit change you get the following:





been waiting since the return of the site.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

DarkNoctus said:


> nope, has to be approved - when you hit change you get the following:
> 
> View attachment 119547
> 
> been waiting since the return of the site.


I have a funny feeling that we might be waiting a while to see a staff member come back, unfortunately


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I have a funny feeling that we might be waiting a while to see a staff member come back, unfortunately


I'm wondering if it's not bugged again. In the past Reports were going in, but it wasn't pinging them.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm wondering if it's not bugged again. In the past Reports were going in, but it wasn't pinging them.


Possibly, though I noticed that Flamingo is now no longer an admin.  The breach was someone getting into an admin account.  I mean, I'm not positive one way or the other here but I think I might have an idea of what's happening with the staff roster given past experiences with FAF.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Possibly, though I noticed that Flamingo is now no longer an admin.  The breach was someone getting into an admin account.  I mean, I'm not positive one way or the other here but I think I might have an idea of what's happening with the staff roster given past experiences with FAF.


Oh no. XD

I just assumed it was one of the old mod accounts that were collecting dust. (Old, ancient inactive ones)

It still says moderator though, and I have found instances where posts have been mysteriously deleted so... Who knows!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2021)

Restoration to an older version explains why there is a gap in my notifications corresponding to the lost time.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 25, 2021)

Almost all my older posts have been wiped. Kinda sad I can't look back at that stuff but understandable if the forum needs a good cleanup every now and then.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

SolDirix said:


> Almost all my older posts have been wiped. Kinda sad I can't look back at that stuff but understandable if the forum needs a good cleanup every now and then.


I'm actually mildly impressed there was a restore point that recent.


----------



## SolDirix (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'm actually mildly impressed there was a restore point that recent.


Well I've been on the forums for a while, with a big gap in-between so it probably isn't that recent.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

SolDirix said:


> Well I've been on the forums for a while, with a big gap in-between so it probably isn't that recent.


The restore point was from some time in August, I guess it depends on what you consider recent.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> The restore point was from some time in August, I guess it depends on what you consider recent.



I don't think this is the first time that sections of time have been lost.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think this is the first time that sections of time have been lost.


That would not surprise me


----------

